# Bachmann Davenport with AirWire Decoder.



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

By splitting the AirWire board, I was able to get it inside the cab.









Powered by 14.8 volt 2400 mah Li-ion battery from Batteryspace.com.









Hope the engineer can see around that big blue cable.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, Jim.... Is the battery under the hood? Did you use the flat battery or the square configuration?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, yes the battery is under the hood and it's the square one.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking at those sqaure modules, Jim. Looks like they could be used in many different applciations. 

Thanks for the input..


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like there is plenty of room for a p5 and either a 36mm or 45mm speaker driver in there yet! 
Jonathan/EMw


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

What kind of battery are we talking about here ?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 11/26/2008 8:33 PM
What kind of battery are we talking about here ? 


This one, Del.... Nice and compact. Should run that locomotive for 4-5 hours. 14.8 Li-ion Battery


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan. Great shape, but a bit pricey. Four cells in the flat configuration at All-Battery.com is half the price. I just started using these. Not much experience yet, but I like what I see so far.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan, by cutting the screw extension off of the screw that retains the weights, I was able to rotate the battery pack so the PCB was on top thereby giving me enough space for a P5. A 1.5" speaker will fit also.


----------

